# 01992 versus 99148



## nurse2010 (May 12, 2010)

Hi,

I just want everyone's opinion on this. CRNA performs anesthesia on his patient and coded as 01992, the Physician provided the bilateral ESI. 

Insurance denies it as incidental to the procedure performed. And by reading the notes, it looks like to me its a conscious sedation service that he did on the patient. I was doubting the right code could have been 99148? Time spent 20 minutes.

What do you think? Your input will be much appreciated.


----------

